
A book on algorithmic programming in Lisp - vseloved
https://leanpub.com/progalgs/read
======
agumonkey
To the author:

\- Numerous Thanks

\- Found a typo in the acknowledgement section, you managed to misspell Robert
Strandh's name :D

~~~
vseloved
thanks for the notice (my typing habit is such that I often don't press the
keys hard enough which results in missing letters - easy to see thanks to the
spellcheckers when a normal word is misspelled, not so hard for personal names
though). Typo fixed

------
surroundingbox
Hello, thanks for the book. It seems we'll have to learn RUTILS. Anyway in
machine learning and other fields python and java have huge libraries. I think
the algorithms part is the best since lisp libraries can't compete with other
libraries like the more than 8000 packages for R. Don't know what happened to
clasp (C++ Lisp), and other gnu scientific libraries, ffi. Other languages and
libraries are moving fast (Nim, Julia, Cristal, Kotlin, Rust), but lisp macros
are still strong. I would like to predict a bright future for Lisp but I don't
see anyway it can compete with all the other options.

------
lassekliemann
Thank you for this book!

Lisp is great. It's so much fun writing Lisp. Coding Lisp with Emacs/Slime is
almost an enlightening experience.

However, I never quite got over the frustration that writing the same thing in
C++ gives factor two, three or whatever speedup. There is not much that can be
done about this, I'm afraid. It's a tragedy.

~~~
vseloved
It depends on what you code and how. I hope the book explains some of the
approaches and describes the tools that can be used to reduce that difference
and avoid a tragedy :)

~~~
TurboHaskal
I would also recommend Edi Weitz's book "Common Lisp Recipes" for that. He
offers great insights on how to improve performance.

------
traderjane
Is there consensus on the most common and advisable tooling setup for
newcomers in Common Lisp?

~~~
peebz
If you don't want the additional learning curve of Emacs and Slime, the author
recommends just using sbcl and rlwrap (which makes programming in a terminal
nicer).

~~~
TurboHaskal
Please don't. Half of the joy of hacking in Common Lisp is working with
amazing environments such as Slime and the LispWorks IDE.

------
NoahTheDuke
This looks great. I read and learn best from paper. Do you have any plans for
releasing physical copies? Maybe through Lulu?

~~~
vseloved
Yes, I plan to have a paperback version for $20+shipment. If you send me an
email to vseloved@gmail.com I'll include you in the distribution (and send the
details on how to pay and receive a copy in a week or two)

------
Torwald
Judging from first scan, this book seems to be a very good book. Thanks for
the link!

